# Welcome Exteris Audio as a new sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/exteris_logo_small.png[/img]*Home Theater Shack* would like to welcome *Exteris Audio* as a new sponsor! Exteris Audio designs, manufactures, and sells a unique line of outdoor-indoor speaker/audio systems that feature real stone veneer cabinets. Exteris Audio offers traditional hardwired speakers, which connect to an external stereo, along with stand-alone speakers that include an integrated low voltage stereo system for convenient and safe outdoor use. You will see their ad banner in the top right column on our home page, forum index page and thread listing pages. Be sure to check them out!

HTS will soon be reviewing one of Exteris Audio’s stand-alone systems… *Model EA300SW valued at $1849*. We will also be giving this system away to one of our deserving HTS members… just in time for spring! The EA300SW model features a 2-way design with dual powered subwoofers, plus a fully enclosed CD/FM/AM low voltage stereo with IR remote and MP3/USB inputs.

​
That’s right… the awesome giveaways just keep comin’… be on the look out for this exciting 
future giveaway. Get involved with posting on the forum now and you shouldn't have any issues qualifying. :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Welcome aboard the Shack Exteris Audio, That system looks very unique. Would be a great system for a back yard patio


----------



## Wardsweb

Welcome and thanks for thinking of the members here. Yes, that would be an awesome addition to anyone's patio or outdoor living space.


----------



## tcarcio

Welcome aboard EA, Love the look of your speakers....:wave:


----------



## Tonto

Welcome to the HTS Exteris Audio. We look forward to learning about your offerings, can't wait to read some reivews. And a special thanks from all of us for the chance to win a set of your speakers.


----------



## mechman

Welcome to the most respected home theater forum on the internet Exteris Audio! :bigsmile: Great to have you on board here with us! :T


----------



## moparz10

Awsome ! i cant believe our sponors and our forum,win or not this is the place to be! it's going to be real hard for any other forum to one up HTS :nono: and lets not forget our moderators and members who do so much to help us out :clap:


----------



## pharoah

welcome to HTS.:wave:


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to HTS Exteris Audio! :wave:

Stone veneered - wow! I cannot wait to see a review of these - glad to have you join us!


----------



## robbo266317

Welcome aboard, they certainly are a different approach and look great.


Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Very cool looking products... looks like another GREAT addition to this awesome site!:T


----------



## hjones4841

Welcome and outstanding design!


----------



## Prof.

Welcome to the team..


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris

On behalf of the Exteris Audio team, I want to thank Sonnie and all the Shacksters, who
posted replies, for the warm welcome. It's very much apreciated and we look forward to becoming
part of the HTS community!

Thanks Again,
Jerry

Exteris Audio


----------



## smurphy522

Love the look and design. Feature wise it is unique, at least from my perspective. Probably a limited market for this product. I would like to see a little increase in the sensitivity but would just require a little more Amp to power the hardwired lineup.


----------



## jmilton7043

Do they have one with an 8-track player?


----------



## Sonnie

I suspect it could be arranged... you got some Boots Randolph and Charlie Pride 8-Track tapes?


----------



## JBrax

Welcome to HTS and a very unique design for sure. I look forward to the review.


----------



## Mike Yaffe

robbo266317 said:


> Welcome aboard, they certainly are a different approach and look great.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill.


Welcome, Exteris Audio! I'm looking forward to reading reviews of your fine product, and thank you for your support of HTS!:T


----------



## Mike P.

A big welcome to Exteris Audio, we're glad to have you with us as one of our Sponsors!


----------



## 8086

I love the concept of an integrated receiver inside the speaker cabinet. So perfect for a collage dorm. How cool is that!

One question though, does it have an external hookup via rca or spdif or an ipod connector?


----------



## BD55

Welcome! I've seen your ads on the sides banners and thought your design looked intriguing; now we get to see what you have to offer first hand!


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris

8086 said:


> I love the concept of an integrated receiver inside the speaker cabinet. So perfect for a collage dorm. How cool is that!
> 
> One question though, does it have an external hookup via rca or spdif or an ipod connector?



Thanks for the feedback!

Yes, the head unit has a 3.5mm input + USB input, so you can input a mp3 or insert a flash drive hit
Random and play as many tunes as you have loaded on your flash drive [max = ~48K songs...]


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... I am not sure 48K will be enough to include all of my favorites? :dontknow:


----------



## JBrax

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... I am not sure 48K will be enough to include all of my favorites? :dontknow:


Warning…run on sentence/bad grammar alert! 48,000 songs would be 144,000 minutes or 2,400 hours or 100 days of nonstop music. I think you would/should be good.


----------



## JBrax

Figures based on a average of 3 minutes per song.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Welcome aboard as a sponsor!

I wasn't familiar with Exteris Audio, looks like your sponsorship is already working..... Definitely going to learn more about your products


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris

JBrax said:


> Warning…run on sentence/bad grammar alert! 48,000 songs would be 144,000 minutes or 2,400 hours or 100 days of nonstop music. I think you would/should be good.


Not trying to blind you with dazzling specs - just wanted to show that you have plenty of headroom 
Of course, the down side is that it may take you a month to load that many tunes. But hey, anything
worth having isn't free...


----------



## gorb

Stone veneer? Cool. Welcome


----------



## hyghwayman

Welcome aboard :wave: ,
Those speakers would look great on the patio I have plans of building.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris

hyghwayman said:


> Welcome aboard :wave: ,
> Those speakers would look great on the patio I have plans of building.



Thanks. I agree - looks like a perfect spot.

Good luck with the upcoming giveaway!


----------



## DaveC

Welcome aboard Exteris.
Wow! What a great great idea!.
Those would look great on my patio.
:clap::T:clap:


----------



## gorb

hyghwayman said:


> Welcome aboard :wave: ,
> Those speakers would look great on the patio I have plans of building.


That looks awesome. You should post a build thread for yours


----------



## wheatenterrier

Welcome. I look forward to hearing more about your stuff.


----------

